# B13 bodykits



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

Can anyone tell me whether there are body kits being produced for the B13?


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

well, ive seen a few at erebuni, but they look like crap. im betting that any produced will continue to look like crap. imho, the classic se-r looks great the way it is.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I don't care for body kits much myself. However a nice mod for non se-r b13's is to get the 93-94 oem se-r front bumper/spoiler it looks real good. I'll be getting one of these in the near future...


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

there are tons of kits out there just look around. search the archives here and at www.srsodeforum.com and check out the mailing archives at www.se-r.net you will find tons of info. 

www.wholesalehyperformance.com
www.impactparts.com
www.erebuni.com
www.importpartsplus.com

there you go search


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Also, for cosmetics, you can get the Tsuru front grill and lights. Here is a link to a pic of the modification... Tsuru front . I think you can order them from Mossy Nissan in Cali. I read the '99 Tsuru has projectors.


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

*Kits*

ayo check importfan.com i got my kit there....


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

Visible Images are created from what the mind holds, to be seen is to be visible, you cannot catch the image if you're too fast. 

figured youd want to have your little quote spelled correctly.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

*Cheap Alternative to a bodykit*

Check out http://www.dg-racing.com/ for their alternative bodykit. $20 or so for the front skirt isn't too bad. I've got one on my car and it seemed to help with stability at higher speeds. It's flexible so you don't have to worry about cracking a body kit and at high speeds the skirt flexes and directs the air under the engine stuff for better air flow. I purchased the 4" skirt but I'm pretty sure the larger one will help more with aerodynamics. I'm wanting to find the fronts to some of those racing sentras that comes down low and is made of thin, lightweight plastic or similar type of material.

This is their car:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2002)

Alright thanks for the response guys.

One more thing, how does a coil over work? I've read the part about suspensions but I don't see any explanation on it. Can some one please tell me in layman terms what it does?


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

Check out the suspension info at www.sentra.net, mike kojima has a great write up on that stuff.

Brent Meints


----------

